# Bridge design ideas



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

In part of my railway, there is a 5 foot long section of straight track, then a 90 degree curve, and another 5 ft section of track. I already have a covered bridge, but I want the bridge to look bigger. I was thinking of a Warren truss design on either side of the covered bridge to make the span longer, but I don't know if it is prototypical to add on to a covered bridge. I run a short line in logging country, so a bridge design that would work well with timber is best. 

My second Idea is having two bridges, one on one side of the curve, another bridge on the the other side. The curve would be supported by a mound of dirt in just that corner, allowing the 'valley' that is created to bend and twist around a bit.

I don't want to have a trestle design as the height of the track is only going to be about 12" off the ground. If someone needs a picture or design, I can try and post it, but that will be a new one for me. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Covered bridges were covered to protect the wood truss bridge under the cover. If there is one covered bridge it is most likely that any bridge adjacent to it would also be covered. Although here is no hard and fast rule that says that you can't do it. How about a stone or wood crib wall representing a retaining wall leading up to the bridge?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/danielpeck/May%20train%20run%20and%20update/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ24 

Take a look here for some bridge Ideal's


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

You have a good point rpc..., after looking at photos, the only time a covered bridge didn't cover certain areas would be, A. the railroad added on to the bridge, or B. the trestle was in a curve, so the covered part couldn't be built. I also like the photos that Daniel linked to, fabulous bridges there. I decided that I will just build a regular old bridge/ trestle, and then use the covered bridge for the other side of the curve, it will have good sight lines for any viewer. I'll re-post when bridge is completed. Also, I might go back on my statement and build a trestle anyway (how else am I going to support a 5' bridge with nothing but wood?)@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

